# Starbucks<3



## Fantasyrick (Oct 24, 2015)

When you go to Starbucks what do you get?
I get a chocolate chip frappuchino I'm drinking one right now actually XD


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Oooo I love that one ~

My favorite thing on the menu had to be the white chocolate mocha with scones, best.combo.EVER!


----------



## Hatori (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't go to Starbucks often, but when I actually do, I LOVE to order the Green Tea Frappuccino! My favorite. ^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 24, 2015)

Hatori said:


> I don't go to Starbucks often, but when I actually do, I LOVE to order the Green Tea Frappuccino! My favorite. ^^



I'm not a fan of green tea so I don't think I'll ever buy that xD I've been wanting to try the vanilla bean but later xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 24, 2015)

I always get vanilla bean frappucinos from there. They are very delicous.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 24, 2015)

green tea frap, passion tea lemonade, iced oprah chai


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2015)

White mocha Americano


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

i love gingerbread lattes at christmas, but i just get an iced latte normally


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 24, 2015)

I only go to Starbucks a few times every year... if I go I'll probably get one of their iced teas or their peppermint mocha during the winter season


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 24, 2015)

I just go there to use their free Wi-Fi.


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 24, 2015)

Green Tea Lemonade and Vanilla Chai Frappachino <3 <3


----------



## TheEmy (Oct 24, 2015)

Chai Tea Latte or Green Tea Frappachino.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 24, 2015)

Tall skinny cinnamon dulce latte with soy.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

I love to get the White Chocolate Mocha frappucino and the Strawberries & Creme one. c;

They're all so delicious. I love their croissants. I got a pumpkin scone a few days ago and it was awesome!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

i get a sugar cookie


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

i go there 1-3 times a year to buy a strawberry smoothie...o>o


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 24, 2015)

i need to try all of these,but then ill be broke xD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 24, 2015)

I've only been there once, but I had pretzel bread pizza and it was awesome!


----------



## santoyo.bay (Oct 24, 2015)

I normally get an iced chai, but sometimes I get the cool lime refresher.


----------



## Zandy (Oct 24, 2015)

I think I've only ordered something from Starbucks once or twice and I think I got something similar to you.  It was pretty good but I'm too broke as a university student to buy Starbucks, which is funny since there's a Starbucks at like every corner on campus.


----------



## riummi (Oct 24, 2015)

i get tazo passion tea, a green tea frappe, vanilla bean frappe, or psl


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 24, 2015)

Usually get the caramel frappuccino, or the mocha cookie crumble frappuccino. 
If it's like before school tho I'll end up getting these so I have something to drink during school


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2015)

I hate all things coffee so if I'm ever purchasing anything from Starbucks, it's peppermint hot chocolate during the winter.


----------



## ams (Oct 24, 2015)

I go to Starbucks every day at school and I usually get a dark roast (Verona) with soy milk. It actually isn't that expensive - it's $1.85 (Canadian) for a coffee which I don't find that ridiculous. Especially when I ask for gift cards for basically every holiday so I don't waste student loans for coffee


----------



## Franny (Oct 24, 2015)

the only thing i like from starbucks are their cotton candy + strawberry shortcake frappes, i prefer bigby coffee over starbucks


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't like starbucks. I've had some of their drinks and it didn't suit my likings. The only thing I like is the egg sandwich.


----------



## AC Clara (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't go there too often because there's plenty of cheaper places around campus but I'll usually get a small skinny latte or cappuccino and a slice of raisin toast.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

AC Clara said:


> I don't go there too often because there's plenty of cheaper places around campus but I'll usually get a small skinny latte or cappuccino and a slice of raisin toast.



I Rarely go there,it's like a little treat for myself (that my parents buy xD)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 25, 2015)

Sucre said:


> the only thing i like from starbucks are their cotton candy + strawberry shortcake frappes, i prefer bigby coffee over starbucks


I used to go to Bigby all the time when my brother worked there. I didn't like it as much, but it was free.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, I have to admit, I did like the fraps.


----------



## aericell (Oct 25, 2015)

Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccinos. Its a shame they're only seasonal


----------



## Squidward (Oct 25, 2015)

We don't have Starbucks in our country. I've tried it before but I didn't like it that much. I've tried Seattle's Best though and that was the best thing I've ever tried.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 25, 2015)

I try to go there every time I go into town, which is 2-3 times a month depending on my work schedule or if any of my favourite shops have a sale or event on... I have their loyalty/payment card which I always use to get stars towards a free drink but I think I might download the app as some employees don't seem to know what to do with the card. 
I normally get a Chocolate Cream creme blend, it's really just a chocolate milkshake but it tastes more like real chocolate than Costa's Belgian Chocolate creamy cooler and the cream is nicer  

The UK menu isn't as great as the American menu so we don't get stuff like the Cupcake creme blend and the only Starbucks near me is in town (They were going to build an out of town drive through one but the whole shopping/leisure complex they were going to be in got denied planning permission, now it is just going to be loads of office that will never get used like the other ones next door...) whereas Costa has two out of town (one drive through which is open really late) and three in town, so I normally visit Costa more than Starbucks.

I remember about four years ago I was on a school trip in London and when we had a free hour we stopped off in a Starbucks to grab a bite to eat and a drink and I got one of their bottled frappuccinos but it was strawberry flavoured? I haven't seen it since but it was amazing!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

oh man, ive become addicted to their new type of latte called a Flat White, basically it has a micro-foam layer on top, i believe it originated in australia or new zealand. 

best coffee ive ever had is their Aged Sumatra, which i dont believe they produce anymore.

i love their autumn/holiday seasonal lattes-- pumpkin spice; eggnog; gingerbread; peppermint mocha; chestnut.


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2015)

Your talking about Starbucks cafe in Brewster's cafe? He might kick you out for talking about other cafes


----------



## Megan. (Oct 25, 2015)

If its around Christmas I get the eggnog latte, it's my favourite Starbucks drink. 
Any other time I get a caramel latte or a PSL when it's out.


----------



## asuka (Oct 25, 2015)

iced caramel macchiato..my weakness.

i get all hyped on caffeine now though since i don't drink anything except water so..gotta limit myself. LOL


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 25, 2015)

green tea latte, mocha penna cotta and white mocha.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm a failure of life because i never have go to a starbucks ;v;


----------



## lars708 (Oct 25, 2015)

I only ever ordered a regular coffee there since i there are almost no Starbucks shops in The Netherlands and when i am in one i want to make sure that i enjoy my coffee. I don't wanna risk buying something i don't like.


----------



## Karminny (Oct 25, 2015)

I usually get something new everytime I go to starbucks, but I think my favorite is the Cinnamon bun Frappuccino, which is a seasonal item


----------



## sej (Oct 25, 2015)

I get an iced latte with vanilla syrup in it


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

0-0 I have lots to try xD


----------



## wassop (Oct 25, 2015)

i either get a vanilla bean or green tea frappuccino or whatever is limited time or in season , like the pumpkin spice one


----------



## themoustar512 (Oct 25, 2015)

A double chocolate chip


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

themoustar512 said:


> A double chocolate chip



That is what I get Yass <3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I typically get the chocolate chip frappe as well, with some peppermint added. Its a very subtle drink, perfect for when you want something a little sweet


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> I typically get the chocolate chip frappe as well, with some peppermint added. Its a very subtle drink, perfect for when you want something a little sweet


I never tried the peppermint added next time i go I need to^^


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Raffy (Oct 25, 2015)

um anything from the winter seasonal lattes 
psl are great 
not a big fan of fraps but i love me some cotton candy fraps when im craving pure sugar

but iced green tea lattes are the bomb.com

also like the majority of the menu but like not black coffee gross


----------



## Raffy (Oct 25, 2015)

rip i broke the forums oops


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

PUMPKIN.

SPICE.

LATTE.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 25, 2015)

A caramel frappuccino and nothing else.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> PUMPKIN.
> 
> SPICE.
> 
> LATTE.


Everything is pumpkin spice xD I don't drink/eat pumpkin cause it messes up my stomach so yeah...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't drink coffee or tea but I am ok with a double chocolate chip frapachino


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

During the summer I get a chocolate frappuccino with no coffee (I might start getting coffee now, though) and right now I'm only ordering the pumpkin spice latte. I didn't really like it the first time I drank it, but now I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

._. I hate pumpkin


----------



## Rasha (Oct 26, 2015)

Chocolate Mocha frappucino


----------



## Esphas (Oct 26, 2015)

ive always wanted to try starbucks, but havent ever gotten around to it. living in england, and in a rather old fashioned town which isnt too hip and with the times, starbucks stores are hard to come by. so unless im heading to the next city over, i dont get much opportunity to try it anyway. i have seen it in stores from time to time though. i may pick some up when i get the chance


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the chocolate chip frappuchino too! However I think that  coffee/cafe shops in general are over priced. I only go for social reasons.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 26, 2015)

Starbucks is way overpriced and I don't like coffee. I make tea at home for far, far cheaper.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Starbucks is way overpriced and I don't like coffee. I make tea at home for far, far cheaper.



Yea but I only go to Starbucks once in a while


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 26, 2015)

I love getting iced lattes and their desserts


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I love getting iced lattes and their desserts



X'D I haven't tried any of their food


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 26, 2015)

im a gold star member ;v; thats how delicious it is to me. ive tried all the frappes flavors. i think my favorite is red velvet cake. theyre all really good though


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> im a gold star member ;v; thats how delicious it is to me. ive tried all the frappes flavors. i think my favorite is red velvet cake. theyre all really good though



Wow that must've cost you a fortune ;u;


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 26, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Wow that must've cost you a fortune ;u;



noo haha it took a year, and my boyfriend and i share the card so it surprisingly just happened


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

I work at Target and we have a Starbucks in store.

We're getting it renovated and we're finally selling sandwiches and more baked stuff <3


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I work at Target and we have a Starbucks in store.
> 
> We're getting it renovated and we're finally selling sandwiches and more baked stuff <3



Yass <3


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 26, 2015)

Starbucks is awesome, but can be quite expensive compared to Mom & Pop places that sell better coffee for cheaper prices (usually better baked goods as well). Whenever I do go to Starbucks, I usually get myself a Pike Place tall black with "no room" since I like to drink my coffee black. They also make good hot chocolate and I also want to try the pumpkin spice latte sometime just because there seems to be a hype about it on college campuses.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> Starbucks is awesome, but can be quite expensive compared to Mom & Pop places that sell better coffee for cheaper prices (usually better baked goods as well). Whenever I do go to Starbucks, I usually get myself a Pike Place tall black with "no room" since I like to drink my coffee black. They also make good hot chocolate and I also want to try the pumpkin spice latte sometime just because there seems to be a hype about it on college campuses.



Ahh I would go for the pumpkin spice if I didn't hate pumpkin xD plus it's a limited time thing so I would try it before they stop selling and then you'll have to wait another year ; ;


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Yass <3



I think we're getting salads.

I ****ing love salad.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 27, 2015)

ive had their breakfast sammiches- they pretty good;  bacon egg gouda on a ciabatta roll, and sausage cheddar egg on english muffin...


----------



## Cailey (Oct 27, 2015)

pumpkin spice latt?, this is my favorite time of year! or the peppermint one during christmas time hehe.


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 27, 2015)

i always order the vanilla creme frapp!


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 27, 2015)

Java chip frappuccino


----------



## lars708 (Oct 27, 2015)

I want to go to Starbucks right now but there aren't any nearby  I will just visit the Nespresso shop then. Speaking of Nespresso, what do you guys think of it? Personally, i like Nespresso a lot too!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 27, 2015)

I wish they had a Starbucks in my school </3


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 27, 2015)

I had my first ever Starbucks drink earlier on this year. It was pretty nice actually, I was quite surprised, despite the fact I'm not too keen on hot drinks, but maybe I should give them more of a try. The ones at Starbucks look nice anyway. I had one of those fruity drinks with yoghurt in them or something, idk what it was called but it was amazing. It was pretty expensive, though...


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 27, 2015)

For cold drinks, either passion tea lemonade or green tea lemonade (lemonade optional, depending how strong my sweet tooth is while I'm ordering).
For hot drinks, one of their Teavana teas, usually peach tranquility. I personally don't care much for Teavana (I find their tea just a tad fake-tasting?), but I don't drink coffee anymore so there's not a whole lot of other options. 

Also, oat fudge bar. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 27, 2015)

Ventiu Americano with space for milk and only 2 shots of coffee is my regular. If its really hot I like their Caramel Frappuccino, and their muffins are actually to die for


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 27, 2015)

Is the vanilla bean any good?my friends have been telling me to try it


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't really drink coffee to be honest, so I only really go into Starbucks to use the WiFi.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> For cold drinks, either passion tea lemonade or green tea lemonade (lemonade optional, depending how strong my sweet tooth is while I'm ordering).
> For hot drinks, one of their Teavana teas, usually peach tranquility. I personally don't care much for Teavana (I find their tea just a tad fake-tasting?), but I don't drink coffee anymore so there's not a whole lot of other options.
> 
> Also, oat fudge bar. <3 <3 <3



The green tea lemonade is AMAZING.

I also do love the strawberry frappuccino.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 27, 2015)

So much to try...but so expensive...


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I always get vanilla bean frappucinos from there. They are very delicous.



this quote

anyways, i have once jugged a cup of coffee once

when i was 4 i went to the kitchen and got the coffee and jugged it


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 28, 2015)

^^


----------



## epona (Oct 28, 2015)

skinny cappuccino, lol
starbucks is overpriced and their coffee is mediocre but my boyfriend loves pumpkin spice lattes (?????? i guess some people enjoy having their entire recommended sugar intake in one beverage) so i end up going there a lot, but i only ever get a cappuccino


----------



## AeroMerlin (Oct 28, 2015)

Vanilla Bean Frappuccino made with Vanilla Soy milk w/o Cream Topping


----------



## mogyay (Oct 28, 2015)

i don't go often but i usually get a chai tea latte


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2015)

I always get the Matcha Frap, so dang good. I like it more with a little bit of vanilla Torani in it as well. MMM. Cold weather I get the white mocha or pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 28, 2015)

If you ever buy a frappuchino in either Autumn or winter then you're literally so basic. Like why would you even purchase an iced-drink when it's cold? (Unless you live in LA or somewhere it never gets cold).

I don't usually go to starbucks much anymore. I used to, but I got fed up with their coffees and decided to try out other places. So whenever I do go get a drink from starbucks I dislike it because of how poorly it tastes in comparison to better coffee shops. Literally, if you love coffee then you shouldn't go to starbucks. Instead just research a little about your location and odds are you'll be able to find a better coffee shop that isn't part of a chain organisation. 

The drinks I used to get were White mochas (basically a normal mocha but with white chocolate instead of milk), standard Lattes and whatever was on the seasonal menu. I remember I liked the gingerbread latte during winter.

Tried a pumpkin spice a while ago. It's far too sweet.. literally you could use it as a sweetener for normal coffee.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 28, 2015)

Why do you keep bumping this thread only a few hours after the last reply?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 28, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Why do you keep bumping this thread only a few hours after the last reply?



Am I not aloud to? I thought I could bump every 2hours. Plus it was on the second page.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 28, 2015)

<3


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 28, 2015)

Second page isn't really that far, especially because this is a large topic that people are going to see in Brewsters Cafe and reply to.  But it's up to you.

I'm addicted to Green Tea Lemonades in the summer, and Vanilla Bean Frappes all the time!


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't get Starbucks as much as I used too since I now prefer to just make some tea at home. My favorites though are the pumpkin spice frap, the gingerbread frap, and the passion tea. I live in Florida so there's basically no "winter" here so I usually always get cold stuff whenever I visit. I also recently tried an upside down caramel macchiato  which was pretty good. OH the secret recipes are fun to make, especially the turtle flavor <3

Has anyone tried the limited edition Halloween frap? The Frapula? I heard it came out today and is going to be around until Halloween. Its'a apparently a frap with a white chocolate mocha core, chocolate syrup bottom, raspberry syrup dripping from the top and whip cream (...?)


----------



## Promarged36 (Oct 28, 2015)

I love the java frappuccino , iced coffee with milk and espresso macchiato


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 28, 2015)

I like ordering chocolate chip frappuccinos from there~


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 29, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I like ordering chocolate chip frappuccinos from there~



same


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 30, 2015)

Starbucks used to be such a strong and sophisticated chain of coffee shops, but now it's just full of teenagers ordering frappuccinos that don't even have coffee in them just so they can take and upload picture of said drink to their instagrams...


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

haha yes- everbody always uploading what they eating and drinking.  we dont gotta know every mundane detail about your day people!!  (dag this flat white from starbucks is delicious, btw; wish i had another)


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 31, 2015)

King Dad said:


> haha yes- everbody always uploading what they eating and drinking.  we dont gotta know every mundane detail about your day people!!  (dag this flat white from starbucks is delicious, btw; wish i had another)



xD yass<3


----------



## Peebers (Oct 31, 2015)

the strawberry frap and/or a slice of cheesecake
f=== what anyone says about fraps lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 1, 2015)

King Dad said:


> haha yes- everbody always uploading what they eating and drinking.  we dont gotta know every mundane detail about your day people!!  (dag this flat white from starbucks is delicious, btw; wish i had another)


If you don't want their everyday, mundane details, why do you follow their social media? That's kind of the point of it.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 1, 2015)

Strawberries n' creme frappucinoooooo <3 I like all the frap


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

The only stuff I got at starbucks was like this non coffee strawberry drrink


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 2, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> The only stuff I got at starbucks was like this non coffee strawberry drrink



ive never heard of that ;w;


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

I want Starbucks, now... T-T


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 3, 2015)

hariolari said:


> If you don't want their everyday, mundane details, why do you follow their social media? That's kind of the point of it.



read my post again, you missed its humorous irony.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I want Starbucks, now... T-T



i'ma go there right now, and sit in their superlong drivethrough line, for an overpriced latte, and listen to people ranting on the sportstalk radio channel while i wait...


----------

